# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành >  Música phân khúc vàng cho nhà đầu tư

## nganmai68

MÚSICA RESORT COCOBAY CHỈ 250 CĂN.

----------


## tigerbishogun

1/ Vị trí: Đất ngay khu vực trung tâm TP Đà Lạt, cách Hồ Xuân Hương 2km
2/ Khu vực dân cư yên tĩnh, an ninh
3/ Địa thế: đất đẹp, Bằng phẳng, vuông vức 4/ Cấu trúc: Nhà 1 trệt, 1 lầu 5/ Tiện ích khu vực: Gần chợ, Bệnh viện, Trường học
6/ Công năng sử dụng: An Cư

Liên hệ: Đình Lập - 0931266995

----------

